# Development research for positive doc series on parents within GLBT community



## StudioLambert (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello Fertility Friends,

My name is Emma and I work as a development researcher at Studio Lambert - a London based television production company. We have a wealth of experience in making all genres of programmes, from worldwide formats (Undercover Boss) to poignant documentaries (The Boy Who Can't Forget). Last year we also won a BAFTA for hit series Gogglebox on Channel 4.

We are currently developing a new series that will explore gay parenting and will be filmed in a warm, documentary-led style that celebrates the modern family.

I am interested in hearing from same-sex couples who are already (or are in the process of becoming) parents, who might be willing to get in contact and share their experiences with me. At this point the project is in its earliest stages, so you'd be in no way making any sort of commitment by speaking to me, but it would be great to hear from anyone who might be interested in sharing their story with me and/or potentially participating in this project at a later date should the series go ahead.

Please feel free to give me a call on 0203 040 6872 if you have any questions, or email me at the address below.

All the best,

Emma Kosminsky
Development Researcher
[email protected]

http://www.studiolambert.com/about.html


----------

